# Hunter jumper conformation?



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

I have asked about my horses conformation before, and got good replies, but now I'm wondering if you guys think he will do okay as a hunter jumper? Conformation wise. I know any horse can do low level stuff, but I may want to do mid level stuff in the future. He's 8 years old 15.3 or 16hh each of my measuring tapes say something different. I think he's barely 16hh. He loves to jump, I've seen him free jump his 4 foot tall pasture fence to escape when left alone once. (I know it's different with a rider)
Anyways, thoughts? If he's no good for anything but low level, that's fine. I'll just have fun doing that!
































He'd need some work training wise, but he likes to jump. So why not?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

Anyone have any ideas?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mftgal (Nov 30, 2012)

I love his markings! Looks like he's got a stick neck and a long back, which might make it harder for him to collect and stay round. Also, his hind pasterns look a little long. Other than that, I think he would be fine for low level and some spare mid- level. Just work on building up some muscle in the neck; he looks a little hollow-backed in that trotting picture you posted. I suggest working on having him tuck his tummy and lift his back. Tickle his belly with your fingers and that will encourage him to round his spine. It will help keep the muscles strong in his back and stave off a sway back, as well as making it easier for him to collect.


----------



## HunterJumperShow (Dec 29, 2013)

In the first picture he looks sickle hocked, but it could just be the way he is standing? Also looks a little camped under in the front with a high tied neck. His back is long and not balanced with the length of his neck. His shoulder looks a bit steep. Also, his pasterns seem long to me, especially in the first picture. He is also a tad goose rumped.

I think he could use a lot of muscle in the neck and hind end, and he might be good at lower level jumps.


----------



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

HunterJumperShow said:


> In the first picture he looks sickle hocked, but it could just be the way he is standing? Also looks a little camped under in the front with a high tied neck. His back is long and not balanced with the length of his neck. His shoulder looks a bit steep. Also, his pasterns seem long to me, especially in the first picture. He is also a tad goose rumped.
> 
> I think he could use a lot of muscle in the neck and hind end, and he might be good at lower level jumps.


He's not sickle hocked. It's just how he's standing. Thanks for your reply 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

mftgal said:


> I love his markings! Looks like he's got a stick neck and a long back, which might make it harder for him to collect and stay round. Also, his hind pasterns look a little long. Other than that, I think he would be fine for low level and some spare mid- level. Just work on building up some muscle in the neck; he looks a little hollow-backed in that trotting picture you posted. I suggest working on having him tuck his tummy and lift his back. Tickle his belly with your fingers and that will encourage him to round his spine. It will help keep the muscles strong in his back and stave off a sway back, as well as making it easier for him to collect.


Okay thank you! We've been working hard on that. He's a roping horse that I'm retraining.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

His build is more suggestive to western type events, with a fairly stocky body. However, with that said if he enjoys it I don't see much harm in seeing how he gets on with jumping. One concern to me is how upright his hind pasterns appear in these photos.


----------



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

Tryst said:


> His build is more suggestive to western type events, with a fairly stocky body. However, with that said if he enjoys it I don't see much harm in seeing how he gets on with jumping. One concern to me is how upright his hind pasterns appear in these photos.


Huh, I always thought he was a more thoroughbred type paint. But thank you for your concern, I'm working with a trainer and she will most definitely let me know if something's going on with him, and what his needs are. I'm not planning to go very high. Realistically, probably like 3-3'1/2 feet tops (This horse can jump! Like seriously, he loves to jump!)
But I wouldn't push him, or go beyond his comfort and physical capabilities, so if he ever is telling me, he's had enough or can't handle it, then i'll surely listen


----------

